# please wellcome to my new champ



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

i by this pigeons yesterday to complete my breeding birds. happy to share with you


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Very nice looking bird. I just bought a new bird today too. Well, it just got shipped to me today.


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

*fly results for DRACULA*

fly results


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS!!

Looks like a beautiful pigeon to me!

Best of everything!!

Shi


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

What a pretty bird!! Congratulations to you and to this marvelous bird. May this bird produce many champions!


----------



## romanian pigeon (Sep 24, 2007)

i hope sow .... right now he produce 2 birds ho was in the romanian national expo, and another 7 bird ho raced over 700 km


----------

